# ArtMoney Problem



## -FA- (7. August 2010)

Ich weiß beor jetzt wieder jeder mit cheater kommt. ich hab bei C&c generäle jetzt eine Mission das 10. mal gespeilt und bin chancenlos. der typ hat zu anfang ne vollasasgebaute basis und greift anch 2 min an. ich brauch mehr geld. nur artmoney hat was gegen. ich weiß nicht was das soll, es hat gestern noch funktioniert. seit heute kommt die meldung" Prozess kann nicht geöffnet werden". kaufen sie ArtMoney pro. hab dann ne andere version aufgespeilt, das gleiche. Ich versteh nicht, gestern hat der gleiche Prozess noch funktioniert. wisst ihr was da los ist?

jetzt speilt genräle selber auch noch verrückt: ich starte das spiel normal, das spiel statet auch, mit Intro und allem, nur wirtft es mich auf den desktop zurück (ich geh rein schwarzer Bildschirem; hör was), dann wirfts mich weider raus. manchmal gehts dann weiderum rein. habt ihr an ahnung was ich amchen soll?


----------

